# Benutzerverwaltung unter windows 2000



## mhobold (19. September 2002)

Tach!

ich suche dringend nach ein paar tipps zur benutzerverwaltung unter windows 2000 (mit Domänen, usw.). 
Gibt es dazu irgendwelche fertige Anleitungen online??

vielen dank im vorhinein!


----------



## Eyewitness (19. September 2002)

Kommt drauf an, was Du machen willst.

Aber ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Deine Englischkenntnisse zu testen und Dich durch die Microsoft Knowledge Base durchzuarbeiten. Ist das sinnvollste, was Du tun kannst und Du findest garantiert alle Infos.


----------



## mhobold (19. September 2002)

ich müsste "nur" einen Exchange Server anlegen....

Wir machen nämlich eine Linux-Firewall mit Webserver und unsere Lehrerin will unbedingt, dass wir zusätzlich einen Exchange Server mit windows 2000 machen...


----------



## Eyewitness (20. September 2002)

Na gut, mit Exchange hab ich mich bisher leider kaum beschäftigt, da werde ich Dir kaum weiterhelfen können. Sorry.


----------

